# Corrected Round !. Ravel Vocalise. Berganza, de los Angeles, Caballe



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Left off the poll. Sorry. Was going to do the bass today but since this is Caballe's birthday I changed my mind. I think you will find this music very beautiful.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Given that this piece has no text and so isn't "about" anything, I probably shouldn't complain that Caballe makes it all about her own singing. Nevertheless, I'm complaining. What are those staccatos for? Should a work in quasi-folkish style have affectations like that in it? Of course we get the usual distensions of tempo that threaten to stop time, near-inaudible pianissimos, and other assorted "Ravel should have heard what I can do to this" mannerisms as well. Sorry to be a birthday party pooper, Monty, but among celebrated sopranos you are one of the most irritating. How does such a seemingly nice person become such a narcissist when she opens her mouth to sing?

The other two sound more genuinely faux-Spanish, and would be more evenly matched if Berganza didn't turn her "a" vowels into "o," "aw" and "oo" sounds. She does get a hint of Flamenco sensibility into it, which I like, but I find VdlA musically impeccable, authentic and classy, as usual.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Because unlike almost all of you I listen to a lot of pop music so I don't mind if an artist "shows off" in her singing, especially in an encore. Strict adherence to the music is not as important to me as entertaining me.I love the Caballe version, but I obviously don't have the best of taste. Of note in her version is the fact that she accurately trills, something she normally can't manage. To my ears the other ladies were also quite grand. I know and love this song through the Norman version but she stumbles in some of the coloratura although most of it is beautiful.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Because unlike almost all of you I listen to a lot of pop music so I don't mind if an artist "shows off" in her singing, especially in an encore. Strict adherence to the music is not as important to me as entertaining me.I love the Caballe version, but I obviously don't have the best of taste. Of note in her version is the fact that she accurately trills, something she normally can't manage. To my ears the other ladies were also quite grand. I know and love this song through the Norman version but she stumbles in some of the coloratura although most of it is beautiful.


A legitimate point of view. If I hadn't already heard Berganza and VdlA, I might (but only _might_) assume that Ravel asked the singer to do some of the stuff Caballe does. "Might," because she tends to do the same stuff no matter what she's singing, and I find it _ANNOYING._


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I thought all of the ladies were in late career given their vocal estate. Caballe made some odd vocal sounds, and all three started off roughly. Caballe’s pianist was my favorite, his introduction was magical in its delicacy. 

De Los Angeles never floated my boat, and she sounds too metallic to my taste and I preferred Berganza to her.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

VdeL by a long way, which surprised me as I expected to pick Berganza. As to Caballe ... shudder.

P.S. That's the first time I have heard that piece, I trust it will be the last.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Love Montsy and her showoffiness. Her diminuendos tantalize me.
I've always thought Vdla was an acquired taste and my tastebuds haven't discovered her yet.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> _ANNOYING._











I see what you did there, and I feel your frustration. It is _ANNOYING._, indeed. There are always things in this world we wish never existed.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I listen to a lot of pop music so I don't mind if an artist "shows off" in her singing


Of what kind? Pop music is where an artist "shows off" in her singing?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> Of what kind? Pop music is where an artist "shows off" in her singing?


Oh all kinds, but I was referring specifically to times where say a pop diva holds a high note to show off. Like Judy or Dionne or Barbra. Also Ella singing in scat singing... all showing off. I like a wide variety of pop music


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Coincidentally, I was listening to the two disc set the Berganza recording is from only the other day. Berganza also sings _Shéhérazade,_ which is nicely sung but a bit undercharacterised. However I really enjoyed her singing of the above piece and thought I'd be voting for her, but then I heard the De Los Angeles version and felt that she does that bit more with the piece.

Caballé messes around with it too much for my taste and it loses its shape. It just ends up meandering.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> I see what you did there, and I feel your frustration. It is _ANNOYING._, indeed. There are always things in this world we wish never existed.


Mistake


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> I see what you did there, and I feel your frustration. It is _ANNOYING._, indeed. There are always things in this world we wish never existed.


Made a mistake


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> A legitimate point of view. If I hadn't already heard Berganza and VdlA, I might (but only _might_) assume that Ravel asked the singer to do some of the stuff Caballe does. "Might," because she tends to do the same stuff no matter what she's singing, and I find it _ANNOYING._


I am concerned about your wishy washy lack of opinions. You need to develop some, friend.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am concerned about your wishy washy lack of opinions. You need to develop some, friend.


Typical Woodduck, always pulling his punches 🤣


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

watch?v=DPpZy26koEw&t=1m40s
So it's this part we're talking about? It seems that the staccato and rubato are what Ravel actually indicated on the score. But still the way Caballe does it is annoying.

Maurice Ravel - Vocalise Etude en Forme de Habanera for 'Cello and Harp (1907) [Score-Video]


https://s9.imslp.org/files/imglnks/usimg/8/8b/IMSLP06165-Ravel_-_Vocalise-%C3%89tude_en_forme_de_Habanera_(voice_and_piano).pdf





Seattleoperafan said:


> I am concerned about your wishy washy lack of opinions. You need to develop some, friend.





Woodduck said:


> I'd be honest, but it would earn me an infraction


I know what you're thinking, Mr. Woodduck, lol.


----------

